

Prehistoric Groupon - alfredp
http://alfredpang.com/2011/02/prehistoric-groupon/

======
chrisgoodrich
When I first saw Groupon coming up, it reminded me of a program I implemented
at a Clear Channel Radio radio market.

Clear Channel Radio corporate was pushing this "weekly deals" idea to push
online ad revenue. The whole idea was remarkably similar to Groupon and this
article.

Our sales team would make deals with clients to provide something like 100 $50
gift certificates. The group of radio stations would then advertise and
promote the deal using a combination of promotional and advertising airtime on
the stations for an entire week until the deal was "on" at a certain day and
time. When the deal was "on" station listeners could buy the $50 gift
certificates for $25.

We had some spas, some restaurants, etc. It never ended up working out all
that well as the businesses realized they were loosing money as they were
buying a very short advertising campaign that would have limited reach and
impact.

The idea of Groupon isn't new. They just had the genius idea of bringing it
all online and with massive reach.

------
gcb
A more successful history of prehistoric groupon that is still alive and
kicking is the restaurant week.

Everyone talks about it when it's happening... be it when i was in Brazil or
here in L.A.

